# Vermeer 605M Netwrap issues....



## jsh12144 (Jul 22, 2016)

We have a 2008 Vermeer 605M baler and we are having issues with the netwrap process. Last year, we used it with no issues. During the winter, we replaced the belts with a new set. Now we are having issues with the net sticking to the belts in some places and eventually gets wrapped around the clean-out auger in the front above the pick-up. It wraps around where the pieces of rubber belting are mounted and coincide with the shorter 522" belts. We have sprinkled corn starch and baby powder on the roll of net and on the belts themselves. This will help, nut no alleviate the problem. Would a dull knife used to cut the net be the culprit? We have noticed that on the dumped rolls that the net end you can see is kind of rolled up and does not lay flat on the roll of hay. Our speculation is that the knife is dull and causing the net to not be cleanly cut and once it completes the netting cycle, the ragged end is snagged up or spit out the front enough for the auger can grab it and removes (2) 1 foot sections of net back off of the roll....in line where the rubber belt flaps are mounted on the auger. If the knife is the culprit...do we replace the knife or try to sharpen it somehow?? Any other ideas and feedback are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

What brand of net? You can sharpen the knife. Make sure your brake is as tight as you can make it. Look at this post for setting the monitor and netwrap.... http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/68098-604sm-help-with-final-adjustments-please/?p=683794. And this one http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/69473-net-wrap-wrapping-around-pickup-reel-on-a-vermeer-super-m-baler/?hl=vermeer


----------



## jsh12144 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks E220 for your reply. It is the John Deere Edge to Edge netwrap. I will check on the brake to see how tight it is...and I will check out the links you provided.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

is the knife clean? I make sure all the dust and stuff is cleaned out every time I put a new roll in.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> is the knife clean? I make sure all the dust and stuff is cleaned out every time I put a new roll in.


Ditto that.I've had a small stone stuck in there or a piece of cornstalk.It won't let the net cut off clean if so.


----------



## jsh12144 (Jul 22, 2016)

We took the knife completely out and put an edge on it with a file. We cleaned underneath the spring loaded plate that is depressed next to the blade when it is cutting. Since then, the wrapping is much better. We still occasionally get some netwrap that gets wrapped around the auger roller up front that has the rubber belting flaps. We still do not get a clean cut of the netwrap, in my opinion. We set the brake adjustment distance to what the book says to, which is I believe 5.8 inches. Should we experiment with tightening it further? We also noticed in the book that there is another roller that shows a longer rubber flap on it, besides the two smaller one that is on the front auger roller. Is the 605M suppose to have that or is that a 604M thing.

Is there anything else we can do?

Thanks for all the feedback!!


----------

